# St.Lawrence...



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm planning a trip to the St.Lawrence this summer, August 12th through the 18th. I would like some information on the prime pike spots in the region. I have a good idea on what to use, Pike are more or less universal fish, a Pike in Black Creek from my area will eat the same thing a Pike from Conesus lake will.


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site...sorry can`t help ya with the mighty st.lawerance(like to fish it myself someday)but I may be able to with some others in our area(though if your a pike hunter you probably already know!) and some in the adirondacks.I like to locate waters that produce better than average pike.We have some awesome opportunities for pike in our state.Good luck up there--- :beer: 
Keep after`em
Bob


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Around mid august what kind of water are you looking for for pike in the 24-36"+ range?


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

30" is a good fish,you`ll be happy when a larger one comes boatside-they`re here.As for august...I like weed edges(pretty much all year ) with mid depth water.Usually that puts me around 10-15`(crankbaits are my choice along with spinnerbaits)sporadic weeds(clumps) produce very : well.Also a bit deeper in some waters like irondiquoit & or conesus,.I do not however pass up a good looking weedbed...ya never know.Let me know how you do.
Bob :2cents:


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

The Thousand island region is great in august for pike ....usally in 10ft + on the weed beds ....usally i use large swimbaits or X-raps


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

what kind of weeds should i be looking for? I know pike have a preference.


----------



## YBONES (Oct 2, 2006)

cabbage is prefered however if it`s not present(as is the case in some waters)anything lush-if the weeds are slimy I move on.
Bob


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

I was planning on doing alot of island hopping. Fishing the weedy drop offs surrounding the many islands. Add to that fishing in small weedy bays off the main channel. I did in fact buy a boat the other day, so moving won't be any trouble at all. And cabbage is the grass like stuff right?

I know both pike and muskie prefer weeds when at all possible, however it's possible to catch them over rocks too. I don't know about anything else. That being said, what should I look for in that regard? Again, drop offs?


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Def. look for the drop offs around the islands .....even right off the main channel


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

What kinds of lures should I be working at those depths? My box is mostly spinners but I have been meaning to go on a huge fishing shopping trip.


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

In deep water I use bucktail jigs tipped w/ a minnow.... Or i'll troll w/ deep diving stick baits, that tactic's been working great on the muskie lately :beer:


----------

